# M.H.F. Windscreen stickers.



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, every one,

In one of the posts I think I read that a M/H was displaying a M.H.F. sticker, are these available if so how do I get one. As there are so many members would it not be a an idea if we had a lapel badge to wear when attending shows and exhibitons at least we could say hello and the stand staff would identify us as serious about this great hobby rather than "time wasters".

Les.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi Les

see here

MHF stickers


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,
Still waiting for my sticker paid on the 10/11th feb now the 22nd :-k :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moblee

If you pm me your address I will get Nuke to post it a.s.a.p


If anybody wants a sticker and you are attending one of our rallies then I do keep some in the van so please ask me for one they are £1 so it saves on the postage as well :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Jac,

I'll have one off you at Newark please,

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Steve you sure you wouldn't like 2 one for front and one for back :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Ok Steve you sure you wouldn't like 2 one for front and one for back :lol:


What about the sides? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hey Gerald, how about one in French. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well yes 4 then :lol: 


Moblee sticker will be on its way today please let me know if you do not receive it so that I can blast Nuke :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case anybody else has not received there sticker when they have ordered it while renewing there subs please let me know and I will get it sorted for you.



Jacquie


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

Moblee wrote

_Still waiting for my sticker paid on 10/11 feb now the 22nd_

I'm still wating to.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi welshgypsy

Pm me your name and address please I have altered Nuke 



Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> I have altered Nuke
> Jacquie


What to? :lol:

Steve


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

P.M. sent


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for sorting it out Jacquie.
I didn't want to pay £12.00 subs at renewal,although still very good vfm :lol: 
Are orders mixed in with your subs getting overlooked,as opposed to
a seperate order, being a order :!: (if you see what i mean)



Anyway,Hope to soon have it on display


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Thanks for sorting it out Jacquie.
> I didn't want to pay £12.00 subs at renewal,although still very good vfm :lol:
> Are orders mixed in with your subs getting overlooked,as opposed to
> a seperate order, being a order :!: (if you see what i mean)
> ...


Hi Phil

Yes that seems to be the problem at the moment, but Nuke is on to it, hes getting fed up of me yelling at him :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I paid £12 for renewal that I understood included a sticker but it hasn't arrived!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peggy

Have sent you a pm


Jacquie


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*MHF Sticker*

Funny you should mention this - I ordered one with my subscription renewal on 5th December - and paid for it - but as yet no sign. Thought Nuke must be having trouble with suppliers again.

Smick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Mick i'm on the case :lol: they will be with you a.s.a.p



Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok gone through all these as follows

Moblee - your has been sent out today

Invicta - Yours was missed as the automated system for subscriptions marks orders as complete once it did the subscription but I have worked and coded in so it doesnt do that from now on. Stickers will be sent out to you as per email this forthcoming Monday

smick - Dont have a record of an order for a sticker from you ? You subscribed on the 18th December and bought a strikeback installation at same time ?

Nev3 - same as Invicta, stickers will go out on Monday.

Apologies everyone who didnt receive them, the software used to see their was a subscription and go through the automated renewal or subscribe process and then mark the order as complete. This is now fixed.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Oh dear,What have i started :!: 
More disgruntled customers than Nortern rock :lol: :lol:

Thanks for sending mine nuke.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Waste of money! Had mine on the MH for a month. No improvement in performance. No extra waves. The wife then said it was spoiling her view out of the windscreen. She moved it in her own way 8O Good job I've got one on the back as well :lol: :lol: H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"More disgruntled customers than Nortern rock"

Unfortunately Northern Rock Labour-voter tendency customers should be sitting with a big grin on their faces, baled out by the suffering British taxpayer. Shareholders will suffer, too.

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Wonder if i can nationalise my bills :lol: :lol: 

Rec'd my sticker this morning,jacquie Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Wonder if i can nationalise my bills :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rec'd my sticker this morning,jacquie Thanks


Oh good Phil another satisfied customer :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just to add fuel to the fire, the postie has just delivered an Outdoor Bitz packet to Steamdriven Towers with my Pitch Marker inside - thanks very much, BUT the MHF sticker wasn't included.

Does it come in another packet or was it missed off the order? It's clearly listed as the first item on the invoice?

Andy

PS I'm developing a theory here that the reason we don't see MHF Stickers on vans is because they don't really exist :lol:


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

ordered my sticker by phone on the 22nd arrived on the 23rd now thats service for you


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Ordered on the 21st Feb got it today 23rd Very impressed with that, but alas ordered and paid for two but only got one.  Have emailed Outdoor Bits pointing out the error, hopefully will get the other one soon.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire, the postie has just delivered an Outdoor Bitz packet to Steamdriven Towers with my Pitch Marker inside - thanks very much, BUT the MHF sticker wasn't included.
> 
> Does it come in another packet or was it missed off the order? It's clearly listed as the first item on the invoice?
> 
> ...


Andy I have alerted Nuke hopefully he will send it out on Monday

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dinger said:


> Ordered on the 21st Feb got it today 23rd Very impressed with that, but alas ordered and paid for two but only got one.  Have emailed Outdoor Bits pointing out the error, hopefully will get the other one soon.


So sorry Dinger will get another one sent out on Monday

Memo to Nuke check the orders please :lol: :roll: its no good you just can't get decent staff now days :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

*MHF Sticker*

Sorry to join in but I ordered a sticker on 5th Feb and as yet not received anything. 

Taff


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add fuel to the fire, the postie has just delivered an Outdoor Bitz packet to Steamdriven Towers with my Pitch Marker inside - thanks very much, BUT the MHF sticker wasn't included.
> ...


I haven't heard anything from nuke today?

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I haven't heard anything from nuke today?

Andy 

Your not the only one Andy neither have I :roll: :lol: 




The Welshman

Taff I will jog Nuke along for you hopefully you will receive it sometime this week.


Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> I haven't heard anything from nuke today?
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


Still nothing from Nuke re the sticker?

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Should be with you this week Andy


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Has everybody now got there stickers :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Has everybody now got there stickers :?:
> 
> Jacquie


 I've still not had mine Jacquie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

welshgypsy said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Has everybody now got there stickers :?:
> ...


So sorry Taff I will jogs his nibs memory :roll: if you haven' t had it this week please let me know.

Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Has everybody now got there stickers :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Ooh yes, mine arrived in the Saturday post thanks very much. It's now resplendent in the bottom offside corner of the rear window, set at a jaunty angle.

No good for getting waves though :roll:

Andy


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Has everybody now got there stickers :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Mine has just arrived, :lol: thanks Lady J for your help.

Regards

Brian.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Has everybody now got there stickers :?:
> 
> Jacquie


 Mine came on Fri/Sat (was away so dunno which ) compleat wiv me pitch marker wot I ordered a couple a days afore.

Regards Paul


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It's the post. I renewed my subs and ordered a sticker last Wednesday. It arrived last Friday-how's that for service?!


----------

